# MObile having Bluetooth,infrared,FM without camera



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

I am searching for a mobile having Bluetooth,infrared,FM radio but it should not have camera ... Can anybody suggest which will be the best suitable.
It should not go beyond Rs.7000/-
__________
Anybody plz suggest? Any brand is ok for me..


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 18, 2007)

any brand preference...


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> any brand preference...


 
Any brand will do but it should have above mentioned features.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually mob comes with camera these days.

If you can increase ur budget, Nokia 5200 will be best option at around 8000/- approx.

Another option would be Samsung SGH-X630 at around 6800/-.


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks !!! Actually in my company mobiles with cameras are banned.. that's why I am in search of such mobile.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

oh..those mobs have cameras though


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Actually mob comes with camera these days.
> 
> If you can increase ur budget, Nokia 5200 will be best option at around 8000/- approx.
> 
> Another option would be Samsung SGH-X630 at around 6800/-.


 
I have just checked it specifications ...

It is having camera. See the specifications of *Nokia 5200*

*General**Compare Vs *​*Date Announced*Third Quarter 2006 *Date Released*Comming Soon *Mode*GSM Triband 900/ 1800 / 1900 *Dimensions*92.4 x 48.2 x 20.7 mm *Battery Type*Lithium-Ion (760 mAh) *Battery Life*190 mins talk time,263 hours standby time *Weight*104 grams *Form Factor*Slider *Phone book *Dynamic Memory 
*Display Type *256K colors,CSTN,(128 x 160 pixels) *Expansion Slot *Yes (TransFlash,microSD Card slot) *Form Factor *Slider *Games*Yes *Polyphonic Ringtones*Yes (64 chords, [COLOR=#0033ff! important][FONT=verdana, arial, sans-serif, Century Gothic][COLOR=#0033ff! important][FONT=verdana, arial, sans-serif, Century Gothic]MP3[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR] support) *Vibrating Alert*Yes *Connectivity*​*Bluetooth*Yes *EDGE*Yes (Class 10, 236.8 kbps) *E-Mail client*No 
*Bluetooth*Yes *EDGE*Yes (Class 10, 236.8 kbps) *E-Mail client*No *GPRS*Yes *Instant Messaging*Yes *Infrared (IR)*Yes *Java Apps (J2ME)*Yes (MIDP 2.0) *MMS*Yes *Synchronization*Yes *SMS*Yes *USB*Yes *WAP*Yes *Organiser Functions*​*Internet Browser*Yes *Onboard Memory*5 MB *Picture ID*Yes *Special Functions*​*Camera*Yes (VGA, 640x480 pixels) *Flashlight*No *FM Radio*Yes *GPS*No *Mp3 Player*Yes *Streaming Multimedia*No​


----------



## blueshift (Jan 18, 2007)

Another one is Nokia7210. Doesn't have camera and bluetooth.


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks a lot blueshift!  I want to thank you but there is no "Thank you" button here...  How can I ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

7210 has a vga camera...


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 19, 2007)

You can go for N-Gage QD. Sad its such an old phone, but now a days every phone does have a cam. I think N-Gage would be perfect for you.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 19, 2007)

N gage is a good one, but it doesn't feature an infrared port.

* Nokia 6810* has all the features u want:
Bluetooth
Infrared
FM radio
and *no* Camera.
But the downside is it doesn't have a memory expansion slot.
Have a look at it here
It has a dual keypad which when opened will work as a full fledged keyboard.


there is another one SE W950. But it will overshoot your budget.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 7210 has a vga camera...


Normal 7210's don't have cam. Everything that has *i* in the model no. has a camera.

btw Mahesh, you need to compensate for the bluetooth factor. You can get  mobile within your range but don't expect to have bluetooth in it.

see this site:
*www.gsmarena.com/search.php3


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> N gage is a good one, but it doesn't feature an infrared port.
> 
> * Nokia 6810* has all the features u want:
> Bluetooth
> ...


6810 is a s40 fone.... and IR is a dead technology now.... go 4 a ngage or ngage QD...
n if u can go till the w950 then do consider the e61...


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 6810 is a s40 fone.... and IR is a dead technology now.... go 4 a ngage or ngage QD...
> n if u can go till the w950 then do consider the e61...


 
Thanks a lot for your valuable response. Do you know the price of it ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2007)

wich one??? 
e61 is for 15.6k...


----------

